# will WikiLeaks have a complete list of HD channels included in DISH America package?



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

will *WikiLeaks*  ever have a complete list of HD channels included in *DISH America* package? (the $29.99 package)

It seem like the list is classified as state secret by Dish Network. It is not listed anywhere on their website. Asking CSRs resulted in multiple conflicting answers.

can someone please post the list here or on WikiLeaks?  THANKS!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

One dealer supposedly has it posted here, but they haven't taken off FX which was pulled by Fox.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Hmm... I just logged onto my account and I see it is available. How did this happen and I knew nothing about it? It looks I can switch from at250 to dish america gold and save $10 a month. But will I lose any hd channels? It looks like they are all there except green and science channel? These are the "turbo" packages right, but they put the channels back in that they couldn't carry before? Or is that sterling sattelite page really wrong about the channels available?


----------



## nick1984 (Feb 18, 2009)

9489 animal planet hd (animl) 184 129 19 education 
9419 arts & entertainment hd (a&e) 118 129 27 drama 
9443 bio hd (bio) 119 129 29 general ent 
9492 bravo hd (bravo) 129 61.5 25 health and beauty 
9463 cartoon network hd (toon) 176 129 26 hd 
9439 cnbc hd (cnbc) 208 129 17 general ent 
9436 cnn hd (cnn) 200 129 26 news/info 
9495 college sports tv hd (cbs c) 152 110 19 sports 
9485 comedy central hd (cmdy) 107 129 1 general ent 
9493 country music tv hd (cmt) 166 129 12 music 
9487 discovery hd (dishd) 182 129 19 education 
9424 espn hd (espn) 140 110 7 sports 
9425 espn2 hd (espn2) 144 129 30 sports 
9462 food network hd (food) 110 129 17 food and nutrition 
9473 golf channel, the hd (golf) 401 129 29 sports 
9444 hallmark movie channel hd (hmc) 187 129 29 general ent 
9421 hd theater (hdthr) 364 110 13 movies 
9422 hdnet (hdnet) 362 110 7 drama 
9423 hdnet movies (hdnmv) 383 110 7 movies 
9491 history hd (hist) 120 129 31 history 
9461 home & garden television hd (hgtv) 112 129 30 home and 
9470 lifetime hd (life) 108 129 23 women's prog 
9471 lifetime movie network hd (lmn) 109 129 23 women's prog 
5307 logo hd (logo) 373 129 27 general ent 
5405 mavtv hd (mavtv) 361 129 19 general ent 
385 mgm hd (mgm) n/a 129 17 general ent 
9429 national geographic channel hd (ntgeo) 186 129 30 
9426 nfl network hd (nfl) 154 129 30 sports 
9469 palladia hd (pldia) 369 129 19 music 
9457 planet green hd (green) 194 129 20 education 
9506 spike hd (spike) 168 129 2 drama 
9432 syfy hd (syfyhd) 122 110 17 sci fi 
9488 the learning channel hd (tlc) 183 129 19 edu/learning 
9490 the science channel hd (scien) 193 129 19 education 
9438 the weather channel hd (twc) 214 129 17 general ent 
9499 turner broadcast system hd (tbs) 139 129 24 drama 
9420 turner network television hd (tnt) 138 110 7 drama 
9427 universal hd (unihd) 366 129 31 general ent 
9431 usa network hd (usahd) 105 110 7 general ent 
9466 versus hd (vs) 9446 wgn america hd 394 world fishing network hd


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

So it's nothing new, just the limited set of channels they offered with the "Turbo" packages. It's a real shame because I really never watch anything on the SD channels now, I would like to pay less if I could cut those out again and still get all the HD and my RSN.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

nick1984 said:


> 9489 animal planet hd (animl) 184 129 19 education ....


The list you provided appears to be incorrect or outdated.

I had a service call today and the Dish technician showed me the 
current official list(as of Nov 1, 2010) stored on his laptop.

This is the correct list of all HD channels in "DISH AMERICA" package.
*105 USA
107 COMEDY CENTRAL
108 LIFETIME
110 FOOD NETWORK
112 HGTV
118 A&E
120 HISTORY
122 SYFY
138 TNT
139 TBS
140 ESPN
144 ESPN2
166 CMT
168 SPIKE
176 CARTOON NETWORK
182 DISCOVERY
183 THE LEARNING CHANNEL
200 CNN
208 CNBC 
214 THE WEATHER CHANNEL
215 THE TRAVEL CHANNEL
362 HDNET
364 HD THEATER
369 PALLADIA*


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

These folks (no endorsement should be inferred) just updated their list after the Dish/Fox settlement:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Nick's list IS correct for Dish America Gold with Platinum HD.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Sorry, but we have dish america and do NOT get fox news or headline news.



phrelin said:


> These folks (no endorsement should be inferred) just updated their list after the Dish/Fox settlement:


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

Nor are Nickelodeon/Nick at Night or E! included, at least not in Dish America. Don't know about the Silver or Gold tiers, but I doubt it.


----------



## nick1984 (Feb 18, 2009)

quietmouse said:


> The list you provided appears to be incorrect or outdated.
> 
> I had a service call today and the Dish technician showed me the
> current official list(as of Nov 1, 2010) stored on his laptop.
> ...


I must have read the original post wrong.

I read it as what is included in (dish absolute) so my list is reflective of that pack not dish america


----------

